# Craftsman Planer



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Picked up this planer today off of CL.

Payed $40.00 for it.

Wondering if I got a good deal?

Is this a decent first planer for home use?

Can I buy replacement blade(s)? I'm finding different answers to this question online.

It has some rust spots and need to be cleaned up. The rollers have some wear and nicks on them as well. Will the nicks be a problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Anybody?

I have a manual coming. Reyes it out last night and it left some nasty marks on the wood. This is the first time using a plane in twenty years so I have some things to learn.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

gabeleon said:


> Can I buy replacement blade(s)? I'm finding different answers to this question online.
> 
> It has some rust spots and need to be cleaned up. The rollers have some wear and nicks on them as well. Will the nicks be a problem?


It looks like replacement parts are not available, at least through Sears... :sad:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/0734000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=351233731

A check of manufacturing codes indicates that models starting with the prefix "351" were sourced by the Colovos Company. They appear to still be in business and might be able to hook you up with the original manufacturer of the planer and a source for replacement parts. Doubtful that this will be real helpful, but you can but try...

Good luck.


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I'm afraid I might have gotten a bad deal here. O-well, live an learn I guess. Things on CL go fast around here and I happened to be in the area of were the guy was (100 miles from home) so I jumped on it. Hopefully I can get these blades sharpened and get some use out of it.

Thanks again, Gabe.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dunno anything about the planer but I would bet you can get new knives for it somewhere even if it means buying some that are too long and cuting them to length. Depending how bad your knives are, there is always sharpening.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Some quick research showed your planer is a 2 knife machine using knives that are 12 1/2" X 3/4" X 1/8". They are available at several places.

Grizzly part # G1195
American National Knife part # 1211

I'm sure Freud and some other have them available but I didnt check.

Looks like other parts are not available for that machine but if you just need knives, your good to go. I would still reccommend sending off the ones you have for sharpening so you have a spare set.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

gabeleon said:


> Thanks for the links. I'm afraid I might have gotten a bad deal here. O-well, live an learn I guess. Things on CL go fast around here and I happened to be in the area of were the guy was (100 miles from home) so I jumped on it. Hopefully I can get these blades sharpened and get some use out of it.
> 
> Thanks again, Gabe.


You're welcome! Looks like BassBlaster has saved the day! 

As for your deal, I'd still say that you did good. If you can use the planer a half dozen times, you will have gotten your money back out of it and it sounds like you'll get a lot more out of it than that.

I'd gladly give $40 for that planer or one like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys for looking this stuff up for me. Somedays me and computer search engines just do not get along.  

Now if I can just figure out how to use this thing. It's been about 20+ years since i ran a piece of wood through a planer. I know I will have questions on the use of it as time goes on. Good thing I found this great forum when I did.

Thanks again guys.


----------

